# hastang garaa!



## GuwapongBoy

Good Day Everybody,
    I Hope All Of You Are Doing Fine And In Good Health....
Today I Got This Tagalog Email From My Sister In-Law, I Didn't Understand Any Thing Of It, She Is Kinda Teasing Me And Pushing Me Further To Learn Tagalog By Sending Me Those Messages To Searching For The Answers....

The Message Body :
*"sorry ha!wa mn ko ng_ingon nga crime ang mg-view ug profile.nangutana lang mn ko nimo.wa may lain didto!well,mao gali ng imong batasan.wa ta mahimo ana!tenk u nalang jud!gara man gud kaayo tong imong message hehe!ng_dugo akong ilong ato ay!hehe!wa na koy interes mg paila ila pa nimo.amping na lang friend ha!vye vye!"*

May I Know What She Is Talking About?

I Really Do Appreciate Your Valuable Efforts And Support....
Many Thanks To All Of You In Advance...


----------



## sean de lier

GuwapongBoy said:


> The Message Body :
> *"sorry ha!wa mn ko ng_ingon nga crime ang mg-view ug profile.nangutana lang mn ko nimo.wa may lain didto!well,mao gali ng imong batasan.wa ta mahimo ana!tenk u nalang jud!gara man gud kaayo tong imong message hehe!ng_dugo akong ilong ato ay!hehe!wa na koy interes mg paila ila pa nimo.amping na lang friend ha!vye vye!"*


That is most probably not Tagalog, though I think it's one of the other Philippine languages, albeit written in a nonstandard form (like those used in e-mail). As I am not that knowledgeable in the other languages, so I'd defer to native speakers.


----------



## Chriszinho85

It looks like Cebuano to me.  There are some Cebuano speakers here in the forum.  Hopefully they will respond.


----------



## niernier

Definitely it was not written in tagalog. But I can understand some of her words as because I have some cebuano words added to my vocabulary when I went there in Cebu.

*Dialect: **nangutana lang mn ko nimo*
* Tagalog: Nagtanong lang naman ako sa'yo
English: I just asked a question from you.

**Dialect: wa na koy interes mg paila ila pa nimo
Tagalog: Wala na akong interes magpakilala pa sa'yo
English: I have no interest anymore to introduce myself to you.
*(Too bad, she said that)

*Dialect: amping na lang friend ha!
Tagalog: Ingat na lang friend ha!
English: just take care friend ha!
*On the other hand, she said you are a friend to her.

I don't know how to translate the others but I can grasp the words.
She said that she had a nosebleed from reading your message. Haha. 


Hopefully you now have an idea of what she said.


----------



## annely

Haha yup, this is definitely Cebuano. I speak it, so I would know 
LOL Dec 2008, this reply is kinda late, but whatever.

"sorry ha!wa mn ko ng_ingon nga crime ang mg-view ug profile.nangutana lang mn ko nimo.wa may lain didto!well,mao gali ng imong batasan.wa ta mahimo ana!tenk u nalang jud!gara man gud kaayo tong imong message hehe!ng_dugo akong ilong ato ay!hehe!wa na koy interes mg paila ila pa nimo.amping na lang friend ha!vye vye!"

*"I`m sorry! I never said that viewing a profile was a crime. I just asked you. There was nothing else there! Well, those are your manners. Can`t do anything about that. So thanks anyway! Your message was so playful/persistent (I can`t translate "gara" properly unless I know what she`s talking about) hehe! My nose bled because of it! Hehe! I have no interest in getting to know you anymore. So take care, okay friend? Bye bye!"*


----------



## midnights0litude

Hi! Well, I'll try to translate it...

"sorry ha!wa mn ko ng_ingon nga crime ang mg-view ug profile.nangutana lang mn ko nimo.wa may lain didto!well,mao gali ng imong batasan.wa ta mahimo ana!tenk u nalang jud!gara man gud kaayo tong imong message hehe!ng_dugo akong ilong ato ay!hehe!wa na koy interes mg paila ila pa nimo.amping na lang friend ha!vye vye!"

Sorry. I never said that it was a crime to view a profile. I was just asking you.  There was nothing else to it (in the sense that there was no harm intended). Well, if those are your manners, there's nothing we can do about it. Thanks anyways. Your message was such a tease?/so playful? (like what annely said, without further context, I can't translate it). My nose bled because of it. Heheh. I lost interest in getting know you. Take care. Bye!

Hope that helps.


----------

